# 2dr brougham project



## upinsmoke (Mar 31, 2003)

A few sneak photos owner doesn't want the whole thing posted until its complete and back in his possesion. Used all matrix paints metallic base not silver this is straight metallic toner, savanna red candy, autoglas clear.



















me checking out my work fresh out the booth









up close unbuffed day after paint


----------



## DEAD PRE$IDENT$ (Oct 8, 2005)

wHERES DA PICS?


----------



## upinsmoke (Mar 31, 2003)

they should be on the first post let me know if anyone else can't see.


----------



## 78Linc (Nov 6, 2004)

i can see  looks good!


----------



## kandylac1 (Apr 16, 2007)

THIS IS JUST THE BEGINNING!!!!!!!
http://s159.photobucket.com/albums/t148/ka...nt=1d95adb4.pbw


----------



## kandylac1 (Apr 16, 2007)

STILL IN THE WORKS!!!!


----------



## CadiKingpin (Mar 26, 2007)

Good work mayne! :biggrin:


----------



## kandylac1 (Apr 16, 2007)

THANX HOMIE :biggrin: :biggrin: MUCH LUV


----------



## Caddylac (Mar 18, 2006)

That shit look super saucy! What color base, and what candy did you use?


----------



## lowrider 4 life (Nov 11, 2005)

holy fack nice work man


----------



## 155/80/13 (Sep 4, 2005)

damn lookin good  


> _Originally posted by kandylac1_@Dec 12 2007, 02:35 PM~9436871
> *STILL IN THE WORKS!!!!
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## CadiKingpin (Mar 26, 2007)

Keep it up Bro,good work!!!


----------



## cd blazin (Feb 21, 2005)

looks good!! :biggrin:


----------



## FREAKY TALES (Nov 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by cd blazin_@Dec 21 2007, 10:00 PM~9505842
> *looks good!! :biggrin:
> *


x2


----------



## Samuel_J (Jun 19, 2006)

whats good rob greeting from FLA holla at your boy


----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 91lacin_@Dec 12 2007, 09:52 PM~9440188
> *That shit look super saucy! What color base, and what candy did you use?
> *


 :0 ***** SAID SAUCY :biggrin:


----------



## slo (Jan 12, 2004)

glassy


----------



## G_KRALY (Jun 14, 2006)

looks real good


----------



## big C (Dec 5, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Dec 22 2007, 12:44 PM~9508834
> *:0  ***** SAID SAUCY :biggrin:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## kandylac1 (Apr 16, 2007)

more pics to come from the beginning to the end.


----------



## slo (Jan 12, 2004)

yo how much does one of those pads like the one across the street run for?


----------



## kandylac1 (Apr 16, 2007)

MORE PICS TO COME ONCE I GET MORE DONE.BUT AINT SHE A BEAUTY????????


----------



## BRAVO (Jan 4, 2002)

that lac is hot


----------



## DEAD PRE$IDENT$ (Oct 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by kandylac1_@Feb 29 2008, 10:15 PM~10061719
> *MORE PICS TO COME ONCE I GET MORE DONE.BUT AINT SHE A BEAUTY????????
> *


very tight bro, mad props!


----------



## Supremebomb (Aug 2, 2007)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## kandylac1 (Apr 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by BRAVO_@Mar 1 2008, 02:36 PM~10065706
> *that lac is hot
> *


THANX BRO MORE TO COME!!!


----------



## kandylac1 (Apr 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by LUXURIOU$LAC_@Mar 1 2008, 05:18 PM~10066334
> *very tight bro, mad props!
> *


JUST TRYING TO DO MY BEST!!!!!!


----------



## kandylac1 (Apr 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Supremebomb_@Mar 1 2008, 05:34 PM~10066400
> *:thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


THANX MAN!!!!


----------



## Guest (May 6, 2008)

looks similar to mine


----------



## kandylac1 (Apr 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by One Luv_@May 5 2008, 07:37 PM~10583507
> *looks similar to mine
> 
> 
> ...


great minds think alike!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## driven1 (Apr 29, 2007)

Used all matrix paints metallic base not silver this is straight metallic toner


> *What did he mean by that never heard of using straight toner for the base???*


----------



## Guest (May 7, 2008)

> _Originally posted by kandylac1_@May 5 2008, 11:48 PM~10585632
> *great minds think alike!!!! :biggrin:
> *



:biggrin:  yes they do!


----------



## kandylac1 (Apr 16, 2007)

ttt


----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)

THAT RED GRILL REALLY SETS IT OFF.


----------



## 64_EC_STYLE (Feb 21, 2005)

> _Originally posted by kandylac1_@Dec 12 2007, 04:35 PM~9436871
> *STILL IN THE WORKS!!!!
> 
> 
> ...


great job :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## kandylac1 (Apr 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 64_EC_STYLE_@May 8 2008, 10:00 PM~10613204
> *great job :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


thanx man!!!!! :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## kandylac1 (Apr 16, 2007)

TTT


----------



## kandylac1 (Apr 16, 2007)

TTT....


----------



## kandylac1 (Apr 16, 2007)

TTT.....


----------



## kandylac1 (Apr 16, 2007)

TTT.......


----------



## kandylac1 (Apr 16, 2007)

NEW PICS SOON!!!!! ALMOST FINISHED WITH IT ALL.


----------



## kingoflacz (Jan 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by upinsmoke_@Jan 17 2006, 07:47 PM~4644664
> *A few sneak photos owner doesn't want the whole thing posted until its complete and back in his possesion.  Used all matrix paints metallic base not silver this is straight metallic toner, savanna red candy, autoglas clear.
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## kingoflacz (Jan 8, 2005)

> A few sneak photos owner doesn't want the whole thing posted until its complete and back in his possesion. Used all matrix paints metallic base not silver this is straight metallic toner, savanna red candy, autoglas clear.
> 
> 
> metallic toner?? hmmmmmmmm how that works?? like a metallic primer? paint looks good


----------



## Shortdog93 (Jun 2, 2008)

TTT


----------



## kandylac1 (Apr 16, 2007)




----------



## Midwest Ridaz (Aug 17, 2008)

Truly Beautiful :yes:


----------



## kandylac1 (Apr 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Midwest Ridaz_@Dec 8 2008, 02:17 PM~12369691
> *Truly Beautiful :yes:
> *


thank you & god bless.


----------



## kandylac1 (Apr 16, 2007)

TTT.................


----------



## 1TUFF84 (Nov 12, 2008)

DAT PAINT JOB IS TIGHT!!


----------



## kandylac1 (Apr 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 1TUFF84_@Dec 13 2008, 07:47 PM~12423447
> *DAT PAINT JOB IS TIGHT!!
> *


 :0 :0 
thanx 4 thinking so. much love!!


----------



## CoupeDTS (Nov 10, 2007)

Thats my favorite red right there :0 Dayum thats nice, candy and chrome! Need some red floor mats and maybe some red on the steering wheel?


----------



## Guest (Dec 16, 2008)

you gonna or wanna finish the 90 interior updating?


----------



## kandylac1 (Apr 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by One Luv_@Dec 16 2008, 06:04 AM~12443462
> *you gonna or wanna finish the 90 interior updating?
> *


that's coming. how did u know?????


----------



## Guest (Dec 18, 2008)

> _Originally posted by kandylac1_@Dec 17 2008, 11:05 PM~12461598
> *that's coming. how did u know?????
> *



 if you need parts im pretty sure a got a few sets of clean door pulls,armrest woodgrains, and pretty sure i got another set of rear ashtry wood grains


----------



## kandylac1 (Apr 16, 2007)

TTT........


----------



## Guest (Dec 22, 2008)

> _Originally posted by kandylac1_@Dec 20 2008, 10:47 PM~12486395
> *TTT........
> *


 i aint forgot about you bruh, jsut been cold then a mutha fucka past few days :uh: :angry:


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

lookin good..


----------



## kandylac1 (Apr 16, 2007)

TTT........


----------



## kandylac1 (Apr 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Dec 21 2008, 07:59 PM~12493328
> *lookin good..
> *


THANX A LOT!!!!!


----------



## gizmoscustoms (Sep 21, 2007)

TTT


----------



## kandylac1 (Apr 16, 2007)

TTT.........


----------



## kandylac1 (Apr 16, 2007)

TTT


----------



## Dreamwork Customs (Jun 13, 2008)




----------

